# braze on FD compatible w/XT 760 shifters?



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

Good friend has a 2005 Pilot and loves the bike but the drop bar set up is not working for him. I showed him the set up we have on our tandem with the combo brake shift and we want to put it on his bike. I know the derailleur throw is different so I need to know if there is a mountain bike derailleur that will work with the braze on bracket on the Pilot.

Thanks for any help


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

No. All the MTB front derailleurs are either clamp or direct mount.

However, you can pick up Shimano flat bar road shifters that will work with your existing derailleurs.


----------

